# Egypt Expat Pulse



## MarcShap (Dec 16, 2014)

Greetings,

How do you feel the expatriate experience is these days in Cairo? 

I've been offered to added to a bid for a project based in Cairo, and I have a report from someone who formerly lived in Cairo after a recent short-term trip. She reacted to the change from many years ago and security presence and to NGOs closing up with significantly fewer expats around, but she doesn't know how daily life is for the community so I wanted to take the pulse and see how the expat community is doing now from those living there. Is the expat community depleted? Do people other than diplomats still move about normally? I have potential opportunities elsewhere, so it's not Cairo or nothing. 

Your insights would be much appreciated. 

Shukran!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi 

I have been an expat here for almost 15 years and the city is definitely not the city it was. 
Yes of course there are still expat but no where near as many in previous years, many men are now getting single packages and no longer bring wives and children, I think this is more to do with the constant closing of schools and education being interrupted. 
I no longer use taxis as the odd time I did made me feel unsafe but I do have a car and yes I still move around as normal (when the traffic allows) . I do know that oil companies etc have restrictions on where their personal can travel.. an oilman was kidnapped and murdered in August. 
Life can be good for an expat but gone are days when I would have said this is the city to be in and if you have another place then I would say take that..


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

I think it really depends on where you will be working and living. If you will be in Cairo, there are expat areas that are more comfortable. To me, language barriers, traffic, and commuting are major quality-of-life issues for most people. If you have studied any Arabic, you will have a tremendous advantage over expats who haven't. Also, I would visit the place of operation and potential residential neighbourhoods in person before taking a position here.


----------



## MarcShap (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the input! Good point that I forgot to indicate that work would be in Maadi with USAID, and since I hate long commutes and enjoy green, I'd probably live nearby and head into town just for some meetings and social occasions assuming that's still where more of the unattached do-gooders live although the folks in Maadi probably have their own social scene.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MarcShap said:


> Thanks for the input! Good point that I forgot to indicate that work would be in Maadi with USAID, and since I hate long commutes and enjoy green, I'd probably live nearby and head into town just for some meetings and social occasions assuming that's still where more of the unattached do-gooders live although the folks in Maadi probably have their own social scene.


Social life is good in Maadi... you might find that USAID gives you areas that you can live in.


----------



## MarcShap (Dec 16, 2014)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been an expat here for almost 15 years and the city is definitely not the city it was.
> Yes of course there are still expat but no where near as many in previous years, many men are now getting single packages and no longer bring wives and children, I think this is more to do with the constant closing of schools and education being interrupted.
> ...


Can I ask in what ways you think life for an expat living and working in Maadi still are good? I won't be able to compare to the past, and other options currently are somewhat hypothetical. Cheers!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MarcShap said:


> Can I ask in what ways you think life for an expat living and working in Maadi still are good? I won't be able to compare to the past, and other options currently are somewhat hypothetical. Cheers!


I don't live in Maadi but most of my friends do and my social life tends to be played out there. 

Maadi on the whole is still a relatively safe area although bag snatching is now common. Housing I believe is modern and relatively well kept Expat clubs where you can meet your countrymen and other expats pretty abundant. Foreigners are not strangers, the local population is used to dealing with our ways. English/broken is spoken in most shops and the same shops tends to stock produce you cannot live without. 
You should always try to live as close to your workplace as humanly possible as the traffic here is unbelievable and will add an extra couple of hours into your daily commute, an example is. on a Friday when there is no traffic I can be in Maadi in 20/25 minutes last week it took me 85 minutes for the same journey taken during the working day. 

Life here is what you make it and as a single woman my life would be completely different to a single mans or to family living. 

Good luck


----------



## keithandkerry (Sep 2, 2014)

We are due to be moving out to teach in August of this year, with our 13 year old daughter. We've been looking at the different areas for accommodation and while Maadi appeals, Al Rehab seems to offer more for the money (and is much nearer the school) but by all accounts is maybe quieter. However, the pictures I've seen of it seem to suggest that there are parts of it still under construction, and look a bit like an incomplete Costa del Sol resort! Can anyone help - what's Al Rehab like?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

keithandkerry said:


> We are due to be moving out to teach in August of this year, with our 13 year old daughter. We've been looking at the different areas for accommodation and while Maadi appeals, Al Rehab seems to offer more for the money (and is much nearer the school) but by all accounts is maybe quieter. However, the pictures I've seen of it seem to suggest that there are parts of it still under construction, and look a bit like an incomplete Costa del Sol resort! Can anyone help - what's Al Rehab like?


Hi

I know people who live out in Rehab and love it others don't.. but if you are coming with a 13 year old daughter then Rehab which is a closed compound would probably make you feel your daughter is safer. The nearer school the better, you just cannot describe the traffic here and to add hours to your working school day each day just by sitting in traffic is not to be recommended. The only minus I know of in Rehab is that no alcohol is sold nor can it be delivered.. but of course you can buy it outside Rehab and take it in,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

keithandkerry said:


> We are due to be moving out to teach in August of this year, with our 13 year old daughter. We've been looking at the different areas for accommodation and while Maadi appeals, Al Rehab seems to offer more for the money (and is much nearer the school) but by all accounts is maybe quieter. However, the pictures I've seen of it seem to suggest that there are parts of it still under construction, and look a bit like an incomplete Costa del Sol resort! Can anyone help - what's Al Rehab like?


Hi keithandkerry,

Rehab is definitely quieter than most other areas in Cairo, including Maadi, but for me that is definitely a plus. It is also cleaner, more organised. 

The compound is huge and expanding, i.e. they are still building new areas, but that won't necessarily affect you if you live away from the building work. There are 2 malls, a medical centre (no hospital), a food court, banks, schools, etc. 

As Maiden already said, the nearer the school (and work) the better. If you are teaching anywhere in New Cairo, Rehab is probably a good place to start your Egypt "adventure".


----------

